# What You Dont See in the "News"



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 18, 2021)

Starting a month ago Ethiopia broke out into a civil war, when the Tigray region declared Independence. 

Since then Ethiopias sworn enemy Eritrea has joined to help the Ethiopian state. On their way to the war zone they murdered refugees (political dissidents) from their own country, that were housed in Ethiopian refugee camps. 

There are a 100,000 refugees at risk of being murdered. 

Sudan feuding over the border land seized a large swath of land from Ethiopia. They burned the farms and killed some of the inhabitants. 

There is mass starvation in the Tigray, food cannot be sent without being seized or attacked. 

Egypt, Sudan are on the cusp of invading, this being over Ethiopias damning of the nile. Which will cause millions of deaths on both sides. 

Turkey is going to intervene to prove its geopolitical power, which will internationalize this war. China, Russia, the U.S, and India will be involved. 

article famine

We are going to see ethnic genocide and possibly a large scale African war. Yet none of this is in the news. 

This will be a shit show of epic proportions  on par with the second Congo war. Yet the Biden administration hasn't said one thing about it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 18, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Starting a month ago Ethiopia broke out into a civil war, when the Tigray region declared Independence.
> 
> Since then Ethiopias sworn enemy Eritrea has joined to help the Ethiopian state. On their way to the war zone they murdered refugees (political dissidents) from their own country, that were housed in Ethiopian refugee camps.
> 
> ...



It’s only the beginning wars about to start shortly after the 20th 

Didn't hear about what your talking about will def look into it thanks.


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> It’s only the beginning wars about to start shortly after the 20th
> 
> Didn't hear about what your talking about will def look into it thanks.



What's on the 20th Bobby?  :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Jan 18, 2021)

It’s certainly something to watch and be aware of. 

Considering how many domestic issues the US has currently I don’t see how any administration would prioritize the East African conflict.


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2021)

Jin said:


> It’s certainly something to watch and be aware of.
> 
> Considering how many domestic issues the US has currently I don’t see how any administration would prioritize the East African conflict.



Are there any natural resources there that we want?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 18, 2021)

While the current socio-political environment in Africa is indeed horrifying, its nothing new either. 

Africa has been at war with itself in some way, shape or form since I was 10 yrs old (am a SAFFER, lived there through my teens, still have friends and family there, did two tours later in Somalia with the US Army after coming to the US). The apartheid years were fookin' insane in SA. Historically, internal African conflict has stemmed from real / perceived lack of access to political process (commonly due to religious and ethnic issues), lack of socio-political unity & shift in the economy (no longer based on exploitation of natural resources) and lack of legitimate, ethical political leadership leading to 'warlords' stepping into the power vacuum.


----------



## xyokoma (Jan 18, 2021)

Good to know, thanks mate. I honestly dont even read the news anymore because I cant be bothered skimming through all the shit - I suppose thats what they always do anyways to take away the readers attention from the real world issues.

Having said that... And please dont hate me but I dont believe that countries that act like animals now and have been for centuries should be helped much further. Not until their mindset changes. Until they adopt and start practicing the simplest of laws, human rights, nothing and no country will be able to help them. 

I also believe that each country needs fixing itself first. Our governments help other nations before their own. The amount of homeless, starving people, home brutality, kids and women getting shot every day by their own family or gangs and we have no funds for extra police, instead we cut their resources. Nothing for the self employed, the suicidal who cant even access a suicide hot line because we have no funds for support workers. So many things our nations are crying out for help for yet we manage to find billions to fund the international wars.
No nation can help another until it heals itself first. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Trump (Jan 18, 2021)

That war started In the 90’s


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What's on the 20th Bobby?  :32 (20):



I hate you


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 18, 2021)

Ethiopia has been without internet & telecommunication since November

when my internet lags for a minute or less the blood starts to boil


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 18, 2021)

Trump said:


> That war started In the 90’s


The Ethiopian civil war in the 90s was with eritre dijbouti, ethiopia, and somalia. 

This second Ethiopian civil war is caused by the Tigray regions secession from Ethiopia


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 18, 2021)

*NblSavage and Xyloma* 

Africa is to diverse of a place, there are hundreds of linguistic and ethnic group in a single African country. Not to mention the religious turmoil. 

For an African country to be successful they need to stomp out diversity. For example South Africa and Egypt are ethnically, linguistically, and religiously homogeneous. This is why they are the only successful countries. 

Africa has been doomed from the start, not by colonialism, but by diversity.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Are there any natural resources there that we want?


Only a bunch of hungry Africans and sand. Though you can adopt a little Ethiopian baby :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## xyokoma (Jan 18, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> *NblSavage and Xyloma*
> 
> Africa is to diverse of a place, there are hundreds of linguistic and ethnic group in a single African country. Not to mention the religious turmoil.
> 
> ...



Whilst Im not Xyloma (who sounds like shes probably super hot btw) I think I can chime in and say I have to disagree with you on this. 

Diversity isnt the real issue here. Its the lack of education. Europe is a pretty diverse place too but we arent killing one another whilst living in the dark ages believing ones religion is better than someone elses and is worth killing for or that a human can be a person only if he has enough money and status.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Africa is to diverse of a place, there are hundreds of linguistic and ethnic group in a single African country. Not to mention the religious turmoil.
> 
> For an African country to be successful they need to stomp out diversity. For example South Africa and Egypt are ethnically, linguistically, and religiously homogeneous. This is why they are the only successful countries.
> 
> Africa has been doomed from the start, not by colonialism, but by diversity.



They need to stomp out diversity?!?!?

Seriously dude? How do you suggest a country stomp out diversity? Ethnic cleansing? Start a crusade?


----------



## Beserker (Jan 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> They need to stomp out diversity?!?!?
> 
> Seriously dude? How do you suggest a country stomp out diversity? Ethnic cleansing? Start a crusade?



We’re watching it happen... all ya gotta do is control the media, then seize power.  Easy enough!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> Whilst Im not Xyloma (who sounds like shes probably super hot btw) I think I can chime in and say I have to disagree with you on this.
> 
> Diversity isnt the real issue here. Its the lack of education. Europe is a pretty diverse place too but we arent killing one another whilst living in the dark ages believing ones religion is better than someone elses and is worth killing for or that a human can be a person only if he has enough money and status.


 With all respect 

xylophone, l respectfully disagree. European countries are based around Ethnicities, you wont find a Burgundian in France, youll find a Franc. 

Europes countries are divided by ethnic lines, Germany the land of germans and Poland the land of the Polish. 

Being Polish or German is not a national identity like being a American, its a ethnic group. Africa has almost no major Ethnic groups, except for the Swahili. 

 America works because its an exception. But African people do not identify with their nation, they identify with their tribe or linguistic group. 

*As to religion*, Europe fought over different sects of Christianity, Africa is a religious shit show. Some parts of Africa still practice child sacrifice, while others have Sharia law. 

Western values of freedom of religion developed because the the religious sects were so alike. There was not much delineation between Lutheranism and Protestantism. 

The differences between tribal polytheistic, Islam, and Christianity are to great. They can not except each other. 

*As to Education*, Africa is a dead zone of renaissance or intellectual movements. 

The Western world had the Renaissance and important documents like English Common Law

The East had Confucianism and Chinese Bureaucracy. 

Africa has none of this, yet they remain hostile to this plentiful knowledge from East and West. And in the era of globalization they will continue this. 

This means they cannot have a government like America, a democracy like Europe, or an dictatorship like Asia. These systems developed in totally different places and cultures. 

They are chained to the tribal governments their culture developed. They never got to the point of centralized states, hence they never solidified ethnic groups.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> They need to stomp out diversity?!?!?
> 
> Seriously dude? How do you suggest a country stomp out diversity? Ethnic cleansing? Start a crusade?


Suppression of culture. Its pretty cut and dry, they are stuck in a time of brutality. 

The Indo-European invasion of Europe, caused the murder most neolithic Europeans. They cleansed the continent, the people who built Stonehenge share no relation with us. 

Africa needs totalitarian policies to forcefully unite an African nation. This would involve a ban on minority languages, and of their cultures too. They will have the national ethnic culture forced upon them. 

They haven't developed democracy or freedom like the West, its unfair to expect them to adhere to its rules.


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> *NblSavage and Xyloma*
> 
> Africa is to diverse of a place, there are hundreds of linguistic and ethnic group in a single African country. Not to mention the religious turmoil.
> 
> ...



And this folks, is the difference between knowledge and wisdom. 



JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Suppression of culture. Its pretty cut and dry, they are stuck in a time of brutality.
> 
> Africa needs totalitarian policies to forcefully unite an African nation. This would involve a ban on minority languages, and of their cultures too. They will have the national ethnic culture forced upon them.
> 
> .



You sound just like every other ruthless dictator who ever lived.

Just because an idea might work doesn’t make it a good idea. Certainly not a noble idea


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> And this folks, is the difference between knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Africa had developed their own system of morality we wouldn't have this issue. You are taking a Western society approach to this. 

Murderous dictators are better than civil war and anarchy. Just look at Gaddafi. 

We helped the Libyans overthrow Gaddafi and guess what happened in that power vacuum? 

Civil war, terrorism, and ethnic war

Some places need a strongman to take charge, look how successful Kim Jong Un and his dynasty is at keeping peace in the Korean peninsula. 

Some places are just not ready for democracy or freedom. They want the traditional systems of power and government.


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> If Africa had developed their own system of morality we wouldn't have this issue. You are taking a Western society approach to this.
> 
> Murderous dictators are better than civil war and anarchy. Just look at Gaddafi.
> 
> ...



See my first point above.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

Neg rep me all you want, you dont want to hear any belief that makes you feel bad. I go out looking to learn what is upsetting, to understand why things happen and how to solve them. 

You cant improve the world without having ideas on how to improve it. Yes my ideas might make you feel disgusted or angry, but this is just something I thought of. 

Im not saying my ideas are right, I want to be corrected. I don't hold any of my beliefs as true, as you might. I just like thinking of solutions to things


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> See my first point above.


But why is the dictator bad? We cant hold Africa to Western standards, because they don't hold them. 

I was born in a Western country, I was raised with Western beliefs, so of course I believe western society is morally right. 

But Africa *does not share our morals*, they have their own beliefs. 

You judging my idea with your Western standards
*
Morality is subjective*


----------



## Beserker (Jan 19, 2021)

Why is the dictator bad? 

Why does shit stink?  

Why do we need to explain the obvious?


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> But why is the dictator bad? We cant hold Africa to Western standards, because they don't hold them.
> 
> I was born in a Western country, I was raised with Western beliefs, so of course I believe western society is morally right.
> 
> ...



I’m not going to debate your ideas because your grip on reality is tenuous as best. 

Do you realize Africa is a huge continent with many countries and to generalize the way you are is absurd?

Do you know what North Koreans suffer at the hands of their dictator?

”Western society is morally right”. And you say *My perspective is flawed because I’m looking at it from a western society perspective?*

You know I live in East Asia, right?

The shit you are saying is offensive, but most importantly it’s just dumb.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m not going to debate your ideas because your grip on reality is tenuous as best.
> 
> Do you realize Africa is a huge continent with many countries and to generalize the way you are is absurd?
> 
> ...




My grip on reality is stronger than yours. I know more hard truths, and yet I dont take anything as true. I dont harbor delusions of morality of a soul or morality, it doesnt exist. 

Yet what sets me apart from a psychopath is I acknowledge human nature. The only way for happiness is to be part of the collective, to follow these unsubstantiated moral codes. So I do, I act as a human, because I am a human.  Even though I know love isnt real, I let myself believe it is. 

And my generalizations are mostly correct, excluding minor variations like Arab or European influences. Tell me why Im wrong. 

Yes North Koreans suffer, I never denied that. What I said is the Kim dynasty provided stability and peace. And I evaluated how this could be applied to Africa, because of their need for stability and peace. 

Okay, Eastern perspective then. I was just making the point that to truly be impartial we have to realize that these deep seated "truths" arnt actually true. 

"Offensive" see thats the problem. You cant think in a rational way when fueled by emotion. My belief is that you must always come to your opinion by rationality, then take a step back. Then view it from a humanistic perspective to see what you got wrong.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Why is the dictator bad?
> 
> Why does shit stink?
> 
> Why do we need to explain the obvious?


Shit stinks because humans who were repulsed by the smell of shit were less likely to die from disease like dysentery. This human would then teach the rest in his group that shit stinks and its gross. 

A tribe that lives along shit will be more unhealthy than a tribe that doesnt. So the healthier tribe will be more successful amd spread further. 

Why is a dictator bad? Because of philosophy? 

Philosophy is flawed from the start, it relies on a humans delusion of a soul.


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> My grip on reality is stronger than yours. I know more hard truths, and yet I dont take anything as true. I dont harbor delusions of morality of a soul or morality, it doesnt exist.
> 
> Yet what sets me apart from a psychopath is I acknowledge human nature. The only way for happiness is to be part of the collective, to follow these unsubstantiated moral codes. So I do, I act as a human, because I am a human.  Even though I know love isnt real, I let myself believe it is.
> 
> ...



You’re the very definition of hubris. 

I can judge something to be offensive without any emotional response. Didn’t you know? “Fueled by emotion”, wish you could see me right now, I’m breaking windows and cutting my forearms!

Now, I am in no way meaning this as an ad hominem, but, these are the types of egotistical rantings that are found after great tragedies and loss of life. Hopefully it’s only your ideas that are dangerous.


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Shit stinks because humans who were repulsed by the smell of shit were less likely to die from disease like dysentery. This human would then teach the rest in his group that shit stinks and its gross.
> 
> A tribe that lives along shit will be more unhealthy than a tribe that doesnt. So the healthier tribe will be more successful amd spread further.
> 
> ...



There are many philosophers who do not believe in a soul. 

Sarte, Nietzsche, Hume, Marx etc.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 19, 2021)

Fookin' ell between this shite and the MLK Day thread...is there a full moon?

OP, was there a point to this that hasn't already been made, asked & answered?

Any reason for keeping this up any longer?


----------



## The Tater (Jan 19, 2021)

I’ve only been to Djibouti and The kingdom of Morocco. Two entirely different cultures and levels of development. You think a dictator needs to establish rule to control the local savages? Morality isn’t subjective but maybe people’s vision of morals is different? I don’t know man, I kinda got lost in the sauce. You paint with a wide brush.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 19, 2021)

My son is 17.  He knows that he hasn’t lived enough to know. But sometimes he thinks he knows, and then I say don’t take my word for it, go read so and so. Off he goes. Then he says “Oh”.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> You’re the very definition of hubris.
> 
> I can judge something to be offensive without any emotional response. Didn’t you know? “Fueled by emotion”, wish you could see me right now, I’m breaking windows and cutting my forearms!
> 
> Now, I am in no way meaning this ad an ad hominem, but, these are the types of egotistical rantings that are found after great tragedies and loss of life. Hopefully it’s only your ideas that are dangerous.


I know my main reason for debating is to refine what I think, I was overly confident before. In my name, megalomaniac was a reference to my previous self. 

To humble myself, I acknowledged that I can know something with completely certainty. I am a human, so I am victim to these things. 

Ive seen my brother do these things. Hes killed people, or at least hallucinated he did. He had rants of grandeur. But these were all delusions, he pulled me into his awful world. 

Now I try to see whats really here. I treat myself as two separate people, one of emotion and one of reason. Becoming delusional is my worst fear in life. 

But we are born with certain delusions that give life meaning. Like love and soul, I want these things so bad. 

Yet I dont want to be deluded, so without these Im sad. 

I want to know the truth, but Im afraid of losing my happiness. Ive already lost it, so Im trying to get it back. I be a "good" person, and do good things, so I can get a taste of that happiness. 

I dont want to fight against the grain, but Im also a curious person who wants to learn more. 

Yes my grip on reality is loose, I just want to find the balance between reason and feelings to be happy again.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 19, 2021)

I also want to mention in passing that love is real and I hope you experience it one day.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> There are many philosophers who do not believe in a soul.
> 
> Sarte, Nietzsche, Hume, Marx etc.


Thats the problem without soul theres only sadness and pain


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Fookin' ell between this shite and the MLK Day thread...is there a full moon?
> 
> OP, was there a point to this that hasn't already been made, asked & answered?
> 
> Any reason for keeping this up any longer?


No, nothing of substance to the board


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 19, 2021)

OP, take this coming from a place of good intentions and a grey beard to a young gun.

I think ye might want bit of a break from the internet, Mate. I see you here with a lot on yer mind but having some trouble getting it out.

Ye live at home? Mum or Da 'round? Bros, Sis, Cousins? I would seek out family and just have a talk with 'em bout everything yer dealing with here.

A good friend off the board would be good, someone who'll just listen fer a spell.

Don't think though yer helping yer self trying to work through these type of issues on a weightlifting board.

Anyone come to mind ye can get with for a minute?


----------



## TODAY (Jan 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I know my main reason for debating is to refine what I think, I was overly confident before. In my name, megalomaniac was a reference to my previous self.
> 
> To humble myself, I acknowledged that I can know something with completely certainty. I am a human, so I am victim to these things.
> 
> ...


Embracing fascist ideologies isn't gonna bring you any closer to happiness, my dude.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 19, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> While the current socio-political environment in Africa is indeed horrifying, its nothing new either.
> 
> Africa has been at war with itself in some way, shape or form since I was 10 yrs old (am a SAFFER, lived there through my teens, still have friends and family there, did two tours later in Somalia with the US Army after coming to the US). The apartheid years were fookin' insane in SA. Historically, internal African conflict has stemmed from real / perceived lack of access to political process (commonly due to religious and ethnic issues), lack of socio-political unity & shift in the economy (no longer based on exploitation of natural resources) and lack of legitimate, ethical political leadership leading to 'warlords' stepping into the power vacuum.



didnt know you served, thanks for your service brother 
I am sure Somalia wasn’t a walk in the park. Thanks!


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Yes North Koreans suffer, I never denied that. What I said is the Kim dynasty provided stability and peace...



So... You don't think maybe what you perceive as "stability and peace" is because a large majority of the populus is starving, weak, sick and terrified while "the Marshall" is an obese, spoiled brat who thinks nothing of human life and routinely throws temper tantrums in which people die horribly? If this is "stability and peace" then the price is too high.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 19, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Fookin' ell between this shite and the MLK Day thread...is there a full moon?
> 
> OP, was there a point to this that hasn't already been made, asked & answered?
> 
> Any reason for keeping this up any longer?



Agreed
MLK day thread?! Haven’t yet seen this one 
doesn’t sound too good lol sounds like drama


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 19, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Agreed
> MLK day thread?! Haven’t yet seen this one
> doesn’t sound too good lol sounds like drama


I think it was deleted


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 19, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I think it was deleted



prolly a good idea, think i can guess where it headed


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 19, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> prolly a good idea, think i can guess where it headed



"Thugs could have a million man march but when patriots march they get arrested" 

Lol....please..... no one pay any attention to me or my words hahaha
I know not what I say


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Yes North Koreans suffer, I never denied that. What I said is the Kim dynasty provided stability and peace.



Ok Jack, let's take the once unified country of Korea, now divided into North and South. 

The Kim dynasty has ruled the North, while the South has become more democratic. 

It was once a single county, the same people, some families actually divided. So it's apples to apples. No ethnic or culture diversity, nothing to muddy the waters. 

Where would YOU choose for you and your family to live?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 19, 2021)

Well, we know what your high school history teacher talked about in class yesterday:32 (18):


I see a lot of opinion and speculation in there.


Africa is always having some sort of war or rebellion. That's why I don't fault the hood for the constant gang wars and other power trips here in the US. It comes from a long history of violence in the motherland.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ok Jack, let's take the once unified country of Korea, now divided into North and South.
> 
> The Kim dynasty has ruled the North, while the South has become more democratic.
> 
> ...


This is just something I was thinking, its not a solution to all of Africas problems.

This idea was about how to bring peace and stability to Africa, not happiness or prosperity. 

N.Korea was a example of how resilient a totalitarian or authoritarian government can be. I was using this as an example of stability and peace. 

I hope you're not thinking I actually want these done. This is just an idea I came up with. I know it is bad and wrong, but it is also practical.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Well, we know what your high school history teacher talked about in class yesterday:32 (18):
> 
> 
> I see a lot of opinion and speculation in there.
> ...


Of course alot of this is speculation, Im just one person thinking about it. I have never been to Africa or know much about the people. 

I dont think African Americans share any culture with Africa. The African culture within native African slaves was destroyed by slave owners. 

This made African Americans create their own unique culture.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

Kraken said:


> So... You don't think maybe what you perceive as "stability and peace" is because a large majority of the populus is starving, weak, sick and terrified while "the Marshall" is an obese, spoiled brat who thinks nothing of human life and routinely throws temper tantrums in which people die horribly? If this is "stability and peace" then the price is too high.


 Yes this was just an idea of how to bring stability and peace. None of that effects its efficacy in achieving that goal.


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> This is just something I was thinking, its not a solution to all of Africas problems.
> 
> This idea was about how to bring peace and stability to Africa, not happiness or prosperity.
> 
> ...



It's only stable for the guy at the very top. Everyone else could have a bullet in their head at any time. Don't confuse fear with stability and peace.


----------



## melissajeffrey (Jan 25, 2021)

If I say what I don't want to see?
Simple! I don't want to listen to discussion about COVID-19.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

*Ethiopia-Sudan War*
Update on this: https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...iopia-support-border-conflict-gerd-talks.html

Egypt/Sudan and Ethiopia are moving their militaries to the Sudan- Ethiopian border. 

There has been many skirmishes in the last few days involving heavy weapons. 

Large scale war is most likely breaking out in the next week. 



*Netherlands nearing civil war
*A huge scandal resulted in the entirety of the dutch government resigning from their positions. 
This combined with increasing covid restrictions has created national riots. 

The government has lost all control over the rioters, and may soon be in civil war. A large part of the population are participating in the protests of lock downs and the child welfare scandal.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> *Netherlands nearing civil war
> *A huge scandal resulted in the entirety of the dutch government resigning from their positions.
> This combined with increasing covid restrictions has created national riots.
> 
> The government has lost all control over the rioters, and may soon be in civil war. A large part of the population are participating in the protests of lock downs and the child welfare scandal.



Enough of your bullocks. I've several Mates in the Netherlands and these "riots" are far closer to the 'Spring Breakers' in the US who went to Florida and got sick than any sort of "civil war". There is no political support for the rioters in the Netherlands - its young folks with cabin fever gone too far and they're being roundly condemned by all in authority.

I think yer a Troll. Enough of ye already.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Enough of your bullocks. I've several Mates in the Netherlands and these "riots" are far closer to the 'Spring Breakers' in the US who went to Florida and got sick than any sort of "civil war". There is no political support for the rioters in the Netherlands - its young folks with cabin fever gone too far and they're being roundly condemned by all in authority.
> 
> I think yer a Troll. Enough of ye already.


 Its just from what I read in the news. Ill look more into it, this was just my take from a cursory view. 

The purpose of this thread is to post geopolitical news that interest me. Things that people dont see


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 29, 2021)

Jack you have to vet any type of "News" you get online my friend...this is a bodybuilding forum. Most of us could give 2 shits about that nonsense. Try and keep your posts on topic! 

Personally I believe most of that news you find is inflated garbage news with catchy headlines to get viewers. Because in the end for most of these outlets they just seek views to produce an income.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Jack you have to vet any type of "News" you get online my friend...this is a bodybuilding forum. Most of us could give 2 shits about that nonsense. Try and keep your posts on topic!
> 
> Personally I believe most of that news you find is inflated garbage news with catchy headlines to get viewers. Because in the end for most of these outlets they just seek views to produce an income.


Your right, I posted about it here because theres no where else I can share my interest.

The Netherlands is debatable, but major war is about to break out between Egypt Sudan, and Ethiopia. Im willing to bet on that


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 29, 2021)

Thats hard, you seem very passionate about that stuff. If your 100% certain the news is legit go ahead and post it. But if its not legit you will probably get torn apart by the guys who don't care to see that stuff. 

Honestly I don't come here to get my news, in fact I find it hard to believe anything I see on the TV or read online concerning whats going on in the world. So I stopped watching that garbage, and don't like it on the UG. I would venture to guess most of us don't care for it. Not trying to bust your balls, just trying to help a bro out!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 29, 2021)

Boogie nailed it! 
 This..... Is..... The Underground!!! We don’t give an f about that crap fake news!!! 
banned now and the rest of you new dudes should pay attention :32 (9):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 26, 2022)

Woops


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 27, 2022)

We must kill them. We must incinerate them. Pig after pig... cow after cow... village after village... army after army...


----------



## Terry Davis (Mar 2, 2022)

Don’t see these things in the news! Don’t want anyone seeing the racial terrorism being done by people gassed up on blm propaganda. I wonder if anyone even remembers Waukesha at this point…

https://nypost.com/2022/02/19/uber-driver-christi-spicuzza-becalvin-crew-not-to-kill-her/amp/


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 2, 2022)

We stand to gain nothing, I don't care provided we stay the fuck out of it.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 2, 2022)

Terry Davis said:


> Don’t see these things in the news! Don’t want anyone seeing the racial terrorism being done by people gassed up on blm propaganda. I wonder if anyone even remembers Waukesha at this point…
> 
> https://nypost.com/2022/02/19/uber-driver-christi-spicuzza-becalvin-crew-not-to-kill-her/amp/


The 13% make up for over 50% of all violent crime.
*Libtards are braindead pussies.* If other way around (white guy, blk Mom) cities would be burning and it would be "their right".  Libz need to die basically...  Retard cult of pussies.


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 2, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> The 13% make up for over 50% of all violent crime.
> *Libtards are braindead pussies.* If other way around (white guy, blk Mom) cities would be burning and it would be "their right".  Libz need to die basically...  Retard cult of pussies.


I'm not a liberal but it's not exactly their fault. Black culture today is crap and it's not entirely their fault. So please, try not being so extreme. And full of hate. Hate is something thjs world needs less of.


----------

